# Konsyl FIber



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Has anyone used this type of fiber for ibs-d and found some relief from it? I am thinking about trying it. I have tried Citrucel but it didn't seem to help any.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

fiber is not a good thing, no matter what's all out there telling u to consume more........there's 2 kinds, soluble & insoluble......the insoluble is just what it says & it can cause damage to the intestines.........fiber is suppose to soak up water & stop the D, but we don't get ibs from a lack of fiber, there's other things going on.........by that token, we would get headaches from a deficiency of aspirin..........doesn't compute.........it's about healing the intestine walls, so they can let reabsorption take place..........we r genetically like those cavemen who were hunter gatherers..........they ate mostly meat & a few roots along the way..........our bodies haven't changed much since then...........read fiber menace..........u can check the website on the net..........it's really interesting..........& fiber never really helped me & i didn't feel well taking it in.......


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Crstar Forgive me but I have some problems with the accuracy & lack of sources for what you just posted.You said:


> fiber is not a good thing


 From what I know... this is an inaccurate statement. If you have a reputable link to show us where it says this, please share it with us. Mrae Here is a source that has MUCH info about the benefits of Fiber:http://www.ehealthmd.com/library/fiber/FIB_whatis.htmlHere is another source:http://www.nationalfibercouncil.org/ Crstar you also said:


> the insoluble is just what it says & it can cause damage to the intestines


AGAIN... where is your source for THIS pronouncement? Again I think this is a very inaccurate statement at the most and/or a very misleading one at the least. I have never read in _any_ reputable source ANYwhere that said insoluble fiber can _damage_ intestines and should be avoided. I've read the opposite. (see sources above)


> fiber is suppose to soak up water & stop the D, but we don't get ibs from a lack of fiber


Soluble fiber can indeed, " soak up water & stop the D ".See this for more info:http://www.healthcastle.com/fiber-solubleinsoluble.shtmlNo one is saying we GET IBS from a lack of fiber... except for you, that is.Crstar you also said:


> fiber never really helped me & i didn't feel well taking it in.......


NOW Crstar, I'm betting THAT is an accurate statement. And NOW you are being helpful in giving info that Mrae was seeking.Perhaps you didn't try Konsyl specifically but you tried fiber and let her know about your experience. THAT is helpful. Mrae here is a link for a search I did for Konsyl on this site. (Looks like varying opinions...)http://www.ibsgroup.org/search/google?cx=p...&op=Go#1624Hope that link works, if not pop "Konsyl" into the search box above the forums here.As with most increases in fiber... slower is usually better and expect some increase in intestinal gas. It takes the body awhile to adjust to the new amount of fiber. And with D you would want to look for _soluble_ fiber.Here is a good link for dietary sources of fiber and their respective fiber contents. It also has a tab for info on No Fiber foods.Here ya go:http://www.wehealnewyork.org/healthinfo/di...ntentchart.htmlHope this helps Mrae and that you find something to help you real soon.BQ


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Crstar, everytime I read a post you have posted it is always negative on whatever anyone is trying, Except for what you are trying of course. Yes all the different things maybe didn't work for you but if all your going to do is tell me how bad everything is I would rather you not respond to my post. I have tried herbal and natural remedies and none came close to helping me so please unless you have something positive to say or tell me about your experiences with the certain med or supplement I am asking about please dont post. I am not trying to be rude but you alwas have something negative to say and we don't need that here.BQ, thank you for all the info I will check it out.


----------



## Simona (Jun 25, 2009)

It didnt work for me. Any type of fibre really doesnt work for me though - no matter what form its in. If I remember, I think its a psyllium fiber and that really plays havoc with my system.That said, it may not hurt to give it a try. Everyone's different - what works for me may not work for you and vice versa. Im all for people trying anything to find relief!


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I've tried fiber pills, citrucel but I think I will give the powder a try before I give up on it. Thanks


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have used Konsyl fiber for 23 years and it is a tremendous help to me. I was diagnosed with postinfectious IBS-D following a parasitic infection of giardia. I was 11 at the time. For most of my time with IBS-D, all I took was Konsyl fiber as a bulk forming agent. (I now also take Immodium as needed.My dosage is one teaspoon twice a day in 8 oz. of liquid, followed by another 8 oz. of liquid. It does not dissolve easily, needs to be shaken (not just stirred) to mix well enough to drink, and I have to put it in a strong tasting juice (cranberry for me). However, no complaints from me, because it works for me.I tried Citracil, Metamucil and Benefiber, and none worked for me. Also, Konsyl makes an easy-mix variety, and I tried to switch once, but I did not have luck with it.Good luck to you!Nicole


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

this is not true...........pretty much what everyone i taking, i've tried............i've been in bad health for 8yrs & have tried so many things..........so many things made my health either worse or did nothing at all, except enlarge some companies pocketbook...........everything i tried & failed with, i would wonder many times about why these things would make me feel worse or make my problems worse..........so i would do lots of research about many things for many days, weeks, months........some things i found out from asking the dr i have now, when i couldn't find any info on the specific thing.........but b 4 i found this one, i would search & search..........alot of the propaganda out there has companies backing the research that people read........this is hard info to find........the info on the fiber, which at the time i was on the fence about, cause i had tried it many times & my intestinal problems would flare up, is on a website called fiber menace.........i have written it many times, here on this website.......i got his book after reading the info on his site, because the info sounded really revolutionary & i really wanted to c what he had to say.......well, i got the book & i could not find a single flaw in his reasoning.........too many things went inline with other things i've learned about in the past.......the fiber industry is like a 330 million or billion dollar industry...........everyone & their mother has hopped on the band wagon, but that doesn't make it good for us.........fiber swells & absorbs water.........this is why it seems to help D.........but if the body is working right, the intestinal walls should absorb the water & nutrients back into the body.......these r things that we badly need..........so much of what makes us feel so badly when we have D is the lack of electrolytes, vitamins & minerals.........if the fiber is absorbing the water, along with other dissolved elements meant to keep us healthy & make everything work as it should, u still have a problem.........those things r being dragged out of ur body.........this is not right........insoluble fiber, being insoluble, it stays in the rough form.........the stuff going from our stomachs is suppose to be in a "LIQUID" chyme soup........this is a smooth substance & if it's got this fiber in it, it is not smooth........what do u think that does to the delicate tissues of the whole intestinal track........it causes inflammation, scrapes, scars (which r hard & do not stretch or let anything in or out)..........if this type of damage goes on long enough, u can bet there r worse things in store down the line........roughage, indeed!!........fibers r touted as cholesterol lowering......well if they drag cholesterol from the body, they drag other things, too........read the book & research the info on a singular basis........which is what i did........u do the work, too..........i have mentioned everything i've done, here on this website........only one person, to my knowledge, has tried anything i mentioned......on the other hand, i've tried so many of the other things people have mentioned...........i was in agony, too........i couldn't leave the house, too.........i had to hit the toilet 20x aday, too........the only thing i can think of that i have not tried, was SSRI's & after doing the research on how they work, i wouldn't touch them with a ten foot pole........when someone would mention something they had or r taking, i would read & research what it was & how it worked.......if it didn't seem detrimental to my health, i'd try it.......& i give everything month's to c if they help........i know somethings take time........inflammation of the intestines can take a long time to heal, but alot of what people mention actually causes an un-natural reaction in the body & this can actually reverse any healing u may b doing......this puts back at square one.......i do not intend to go there again.........the book i mentioned & website states alot of things that i have prior knowledge of.......i know from things i've seen myself, first hand......alot of the mentioned things people r taking, slow or stop the very contractions that enable u to absorb the nutrients that sustains life & they would take awhile to effect those people in a negative way.......malnutrition is a slow killer & u don't realize that's what going on, unless u get past it & do some research to find out what has been happening........malnutrition causes auto immune diseases among others........and u want to know how i know this????????...........i've been there, done that...........& when there's malnutrition going on, ur body hangs onto everything, poisons & waste products included..........let's look at the shelves of fiber, antacids, stomach & digestion aids & the like......( i can say the same for sinus relief), i can remember going to the drug store for something & these very shelves were like maybe 1/20th of what they r now.........& yet, we c more & more of these conditions & more all the time..........how about diabetes, heart disease, cancer..........if u look at the rate of those diseases 10, 20, 30yrs ago, the numbers of people suffering from these diseases have grown exponentially.........look at the children now suffering from these things that only use to effect the old & infirm.......the younger part of the population, when they got these things, it was the exception, not the rule..........we never use to c the amount of children coming down with these horrible things & heart problems, also.........and yet modern medicine doesn't help much.........with all the drugs & tests & everything else the medical profession has done & developed & still the numbers climb.........this goes for cancer, too.........people r living longer, but the quality of life is not good for the later yrs........i use to know & deal with alot of older people who were sharp of mind & body, now those individuals r few & far between..........but the drug companies get richer all the time........they r very healthy!!!!!!!..........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Crstar.. I finally found the website about "Fiber Menace". From a quick cursory glance... he seems to be saying TOO much fiber can hurt someone. Well no kidding.. TOO much of _anything_ is no good."THEY" (experts) _suggest_ 25-35 grams a day....You are on a Diarrhea forum.... we're lucky if we get 10 grams a day. FWIW Konsyl has 6 grams (Physillium) in it.. that's it.I think we get your point and understand fiber didn't work for you and you think it is bad.We got it... thanks.Mrae.. try it and see how you do. Maybe you will have some success. All you can do is try. And if it works.. GREAT! If not.. time to try something else. Nothing ventured... nothing gained right?All the bestBQ


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Not so sure that i should jump in on this thread but Mrae, did want ot give you my experience so here I am!!Will probably get shot down by the nay sayers but that is OK.I have NOT tried Konsyl BUT over the years have tried many different brands and forms.Metamucil, Citrucel and Benefiber did nothing for me except deplete the pocket book and give me gas and bloating.I finally manged to find a fiber supplement that does not give me the gas and bloating of the others and does help the consistency of my BM's.....







So my point is to try it......it may or may not work but you will not know til you try.Fiber is NOT a menace for me but it is one of the tools I use to manage my condition.Thai


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

NW0528I went to the pharmacist and he also agreed that Konsyl is a good fiber so I started it tonight. I mixed it with cranberry juice so I couldn't taste it and was fine with it. I will probably just start out taking it at night until my body gets use to it and then take it once in the morning and once at night. I am hoping this will just give me that little bit of help I need. My librium I am taking for my anxiety seems to be helping alot and I also take immodium or Lomotil only as needed though.


----------



## PhillyAngel (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi!I have not tried Konsyl Fiber but I have tried Metamucil as prescribed by my GI doc. He indicated that the fiber in Metamucil is a bulking agent, thereby, not only adding bulk to the stool for easier passage if constipated, but also bulks up a runny stool. Since the primary bulking ingredient is psyllium husk, I started buying containers of psyllium husk (without all of the other fillers) at Whole Foods. I must also say it works better too. The instructions say use 3 tablespoons, but I have found 1 tablespoon is enough for me. I take it every evening. In the winter I mix it in a half cup of soy yogurt, and in the summer I mix it with Ocean Spray's Light Cran juices, various berry concoctions, apple and/or banana.On the scale of 1-100%, I'd say that the inclusion of extra fiber to my daily diet has improved my IBS-D perhaps 75%. Whenever I miss a daily dose, I have more frequent and unpredicatable bowel movements, and a continous leakage problem throughout the day. With that in mind, I always try to be prepared even though there is no such thing. I do not leave the house without Immodium and I keep liquid Immodium and Pepto Bismol on hand at home. And, as mentioned in a previous post, I discovered some time ago by accident that aspirin, when ocassionally taken for my arthritic knees or wacky lower back, seems to have a possitive effect on my bowels too. Only on ocassion when I am in a pinch and I have at least a pare hour and my BF wants to be intimate or something has come up that requires my having to leave my house and I am having a very shaky day, I'll pop 2 aspirins.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

What type of aspirin? Bayer or some other brand? That is interesting to me I have never heard of aspirin helping someone, but in your case that is a plus.


----------



## PhillyAngel (Jun 17, 2009)

Mrae, I use no particular brand of aspirin, just Walmart's coated brand. But for safety's sake, it is not something I do that often because aspirin can be very dangerous.phillyangel


----------

